# pulse stat, mat stat



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

heyyya

what is the difference??

and what are they used for? E:G- incubators, leopard geckos etc...

and what do they do?


----------



## Gzus30 (Jun 30, 2008)

xsmithx2 said:


> heyyya
> 
> what is the difference??
> 
> ...


Mat stat for heat mats and pulse for ceramic. There are dimmer stats too that you use for bulbs.


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

Gzus30 said:


> Mat stat for heat mats and pulse for ceramic. There are dimmer stats too that you use for bulbs.



ive been looking at dimmer stat and they are quit expensive, looking 1 for my chameleon

are pulse stat used for heat mats, and what you mean they used for ceramic?


----------



## Gzus30 (Jun 30, 2008)

xsmithx2 said:


> ive been looking at dimmer stat and they are quit expensive, looking 1 for my chameleon
> 
> are pulse stat used for heat mats, and what you mean they used for ceramic?


 
Ceramic bulbs. I have found a dimmer that is cheaper than the rest. 

Temperature Thermostat Buy cheap Reptile Equipment


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

Gzus30 said:


> Ceramic bulbs. I have found a dimmer that is cheaper than the rest.
> 
> Temperature Thermostat Buy cheap Reptile Equipment


is this for basking lgihts???


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

which one should i buy for my chameleon for his basking light?

a dimmer
mat stat
pulse stat


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

Gzus30 said:


> Ceramic bulbs. I have found a dimmer that is cheaper than the rest.
> 
> Temperature Thermostat Buy cheap Reptile Equipment



That device is listed as an 'on/off' type of thermostat, which means that it doesn't act the same as a dimmer but more like a pulse stat or a matstat


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

which stat do i need to get for a basking light then, so it will turn it off when it get too hot in the cage?

and what is better for an incubator a mat stat or a pulse stat

can some1 answer please?
need to know


----------



## decembers_spawn (Jan 17, 2008)

It really depends what you want to heat.

A pulse is the most accurate type of stat, but you can't really use it with a light type heat source, or your room will look like a rave. You'd need a dimmer for a heat bulb.

Mat stats are only good for mats, but the temperature will fluctuate quite a bit.


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

decembers_spawn said:


> It really depends what you want to heat.
> 
> A pulse is the most accurate type of stat, but you can't really use it with a light type heat source, or your room will look like a rave. You'd need a dimmer for a heat bulb.
> 
> Mat stats are only good for mats, but the temperature will fluctuate quite a bit.



so i need to get a dimmer stat for light source heaters
and i need to get a pulse stat for incubator etc


----------



## decembers_spawn (Jan 17, 2008)

Light source - a dimmer would probably be best, yes. It regulates heat, rather than on/off

A pulse would be the best for a non-light emitting heat source, as it pulses power to the heat source; enough to maintain a constant temperature.

Hope that helped


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

decembers_spawn said:


> Light source - a dimmer would probably be best, yes. It regulates heat, rather than on/off
> 
> A pulse would be the best for a non-light emitting heat source, as it pulses power to the heat source; enough to maintain a constant temperature.
> 
> Hope that helped


thanks you very much
answer all my questions


----------



## Sarah1340 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry to hijack the thread but can a dimmer stat be used on a heatmat?


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

Sarah1340 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but can a dimmer stat be used on a heatmat?



no, you ave to use it with a mat stat or a pulse stat


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

Sarah1340 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but can a dimmer stat be used on a heatmat?



Yes it can, but with the condition that you are aware that most dimmers have a minimum power rating (sounds bizarre but it's true), and so your mat has to require at least the minimum amount of power which your dimmer has to supply.

The minimum power of a dimmer is usually between 20W-30W, so if you had 40Watts of heat mat demand a dimmer would be just fine


----------

